# Game 67, Bucks vs Magic



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (26-40) vs. Orlando Magic (42-26).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/118054789.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Strange, stange game.

Can't say I watched the whole thing, but it looks like Orlando wasn't at his best, and that Brockman played a solid game. Jennings looked good considering his playing with people who are lousy offensive players.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

How many games does Bogut miss because of these migraines?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> How many games does Bogut miss because of these migraines?


It's the second one this season, according to the J-S. 
http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/118142874.html

I'm pretty sure he missed at least 2 last year because of it.


----------

